# POTM april



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i am now taking enteries for next month


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I may have to go take some pictures at my LFS later if I go! Where've you been Cossie? Any SW or FW tank updates? Please?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Entry sent.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

What happened to the last month one? Haven't heard any results from that one.


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

Cossie, I am a new member and cannot find info and rules on potm or totm. Can you direct me on where to find the info? Please and thank-you.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

no offence guys but i just havent go the time with GCSE'S to do this for a bit so if any1 wants to take over, feel free


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll do it, but what's a *"GCSE'S"*?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

You still never posted a winner from last month. Lets get that one done first before going on to another one.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

cossie said:


> no offence guys but i just havent go the time with GCSE'S to do this for a bit so if any1 wants to take over, feel free


What was the point of sending you an entry for April if you knew you were too busy to do it? I swear this makes about the 4th person to handle POTM in the last year.


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

So does anyone know who is going to be doing the POTM AND THE TOTM now?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

It's kinda getting busy for everyone now I think.. I haven't been on FF for a while, too.

... Not like anyone missed me... jk


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

... i think...


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

I submitted mine to bmlbytes...hope I did it correctly.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

humdedum said:


> I submitted mine to bmlbytes...hope I did it correctly.


I don't even know who is handling POTM at this point. It's been passed around like bottle of Bourbon.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

sorry for ALL the incoveniance but i will be carrying on as soon as i get my laptop back in 2 weeks if thats ok with u guys.

and GCSE'S is exams basically


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

cossie said:


> sorry for ALL the incoveniance but i will be carrying on as soon as i get my laptop back in 2 weeks if thats ok with u guys.
> 
> and GCSE'S is exams basically


Works for me although you might want to make all of the April submissions a part of May and just skip April altogether.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i only had 1 and that was from you lol


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

cossie said:


> i only had 1 and that was from you lol


That's because it has been so poorly managed in the past and present.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

month before i had full house


----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

how do you send entries?


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Little Sister, I think you email it to Cossie. But I'm not sure. 

Guys, what exactly does running the POTM and TOTM contest entail? Does Cossie just collect the pictures via private message, and then post them all with a poll?


----------



## ronmarsh99 (Feb 18, 2011)

I sent one for April. Don't think I will bother to join in next time.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

I PM'd mine to cossie...the same one I sent to bmlbytes earlier because I was so confused. XD


----------

